# How to identify motherboard make & model



## greentea1 (Feb 10, 2009)

How can I identify what kind of motherboard I 'm using on my computer?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF...
You PC is brand name or it is custom build??????
Open one side of the case and look on Motherboard for manufacturer's name and model...
You should be able to find this on Motherboard...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------

